
The invisible man: is it only a dream ? - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/invisible-man-it-only-dream
======
ionela
Be honest: who has never dreamed to become invisible? To go everywhere, to
look at everything without being seen, just a dream. The invisibility is a
subject of comics (the invisible woman in the Fantastic Four for ex.) and
movies (the cloak used by Harry Potter to be hidden from the enemies).

